# Welcome!



## MrExcel (Feb 26, 2003)

Welcome! Thanks to our corporate partner, "Mr Excel Consulting" for hosting this discussion of the title from Holy Macro! Books.

This forum is for discussion of any Holy Macro! Books title or CD or any QUE title co-authored by Bill Jelen. As of fall 2005, this list includes:

*Books*

*Learn Excel from Mr Excel*
*Excel for Scientists and Engineers*
*The Spreadsheet at 25*
*Pivot Table Data Crunching*
*VBA and Macros for Microsoft Excel*
*Guerilla Data Analysis Using Microsoft Excel*
*Grover Park George ON ACCESS*
*Kathy Jacobs ON POWERPOINT*
*Dreamboat ON WORD*
*Link Em Up ON OUTLOOK*
*Power OneNote*

*CD-ROM*

*2200 Excel VBA Examples*
*Excel Knowledge Base*
*Join the Excellers League*
*Slide Your Way Through Excel VBA*
*Excel for Scientists*
*Your Access to the World*
*Access VBA Made Accessible*
*Master the Web*
*MrExcel Link Hacker Add-In*

*Utilities*

*Speedometer Chart Creator*
*Weight Loss Boss*
*MacroEconomic Supply Curve*
Use this forum to post possible errata, discuss topics, or post new tips that are not included in the products.

Bill Jelen


----------

